# I got hermit crabs!



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

After being denied a cat by my landlord (and mother), I figured I'd spend the money I was saving for all the cat supplies on another pet that I like. I was reminiscing with one of my managers about all the pets we had and how both of our houses were zoos at one point, and hermit crabs was one I always had growing up. They were never kept correctly, as I'm learning now with me trying them again. I saw we had quite a few (my store never has any), so I decided to just go for it.

The hermit crab I had the longest was this guy, his name was Hermy (should have been Hermie, I was a kid). He was in a cheap small 'hermit crab habitat' that PetSmart actually still sells 5 years later (this picture was dated 06/2012). Completely wrong and not good for humidity or heat. Substrate was also wrong. That may be why he died. 








I got three little hermit crabs, all natural unpainted shelled. I made the mistake of going by my dumb kid knowledge of them and not doing proper research, and ended up with them in a wire cage that was much too small. 








So I got them a better setup today, it's not perfect but it's better than what it was. It's a 10g terrarium with 6" deep substrate, a few hides, a bit of wood for climbing, and a climbing background. It has a freshwater and saltwater bowl and a few shells (I have more on the way). The heating mat isn't necessary yet since the room is usually very hot, it's been staying stable. Humidity is also in the right range.








And here's the three guys or gals, I have to sex them which might be difficult. The one in the blue shell is the most active and easiest to handle, the other two need a bit of 'bonding'. I'll try feeding them some carrot tomorrow and see if they like it.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

How cute! I've always been terrified of hermit crabs, ever since my teacher brought some to class when I was in preschool and the hermit crab she put on my hand pinched me, I ended up chucking it across the room(I was like 4 and the hermit was fine, lol!) but I've always considered giving them a go! They're lookin good!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Awwww I've wanted a hermit crab since a was like 8 XD
Probably won't get one anytime soon, though, as I don't have the space for a big house for them


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

One out of three is sexed and named. This is Charlie, he was easy since he's so relaxed. The other two are skittish, and they're both burrowed so I'm not going to bother them until they come out.








Charlie likes turkey and raisins so far. I'm going to try giving him some freeze dried bloodworms later.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Two out of three, also male. Not sure on a name. He's the other active one, I had to actually hold him still because I couldn't get a picture.








The last one may be hard because it refuses to be handled. It just stays in its shell every time it's out of the tank.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Third is also male. Three boys. xD This one's name is Connor. The second guy's name is Max, I decided.


----------



## Linsey Inniss (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, I have not tried to take good care of a hermit crab but those looks smart and cute.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Neat! I was going to get some for my kids, but it seemed like they need too much stuff and not the best for small kids. Good job for doing your research 👍


----------



## Brinazzle (May 17, 2017)

Congrats! I've had hermit crabs for a few years now! They're a lot of fun. I commend you on your therough research, they'll really appreciate it. They're not as cuddly as a cat but they have almost as much personality & intelligence. I recommend stimulating them mentally with lots of time out of the tank. I tend to let them wander/explore the bathroom floor while I shower. This works perfect since the room gets nice & humid for them to breath easy. You mentioned you have some shy crabs, I find super-super gently rocking their shell (just barely) gets them curious enough to come out if you're patient. Talk to them! They'll learn your voice/smell & associate you with food & good-times. 

Lastly, those bowls are great for teenie crabs but those purple pinchers will be golfball sized before you know it. You'll be surprised at how easy they can escape from prep bowls. https://cdn-img-0.wanelo.com/p/46a/6b3/b4a/fb952f8689b3b59819abe27/x354-q80.jpg
(especially if you sink them into the sand.) Tupperware + a tiny ladder works too but they tend to like getting under those & dumping them. (They are crazy strong)


----------

